# Missing Paramedic in Saskatchewan



## colafdp (Jul 10, 2011)

A friend and coworker has been missing since Friday. 

http://paramedic-network-news.com/?p=1995#more-1995


----------



## Asimurk (Jul 11, 2011)

I hope he's found soon.


----------



## saskvolunteer (Jul 11, 2011)

Thoughts and prayers. 


Sent from my pencil and paper.


----------



## saskvolunteer (Jul 11, 2011)

http://www.globalregina.com/Missing+Canora+found+dead/5083848/story.html 

He was found dead in his vehicle by RCMP. Thoughts and prayers to his family, friends and coworkers. 


Sent from my pencil and paper.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 11, 2011)

Damn I was hoping for a happy ending.


----------



## colafdp (Jul 11, 2011)

Yes, unfortunately he was found. Now we can try to process this, and try to move forward together.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jul 11, 2011)

So what the heck happened?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 11, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> So what the heck happened?



Yea that's what I want to know. I suspect some form of foul play. 


Sent from a small, handheld electronic device that somehow manages to consume vast amounts of my time. Also know as a smart phone.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jul 11, 2011)

> I suspect some form of foul play.



...or a suicide.


----------



## fortsmithman (Jul 11, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> ...or a suicide.



In the news article from Global it says police don't suspect foul play.  It could have been natural causes.


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 11, 2011)

*Tempting to bridge to the stress and economic of EMS today.*

...but EMS vollies or workers are people too with their own worlds of personal ups and downs. Best wishes to his family, associates and friends.


----------



## johnrsemt (Jul 12, 2011)

It is not unfortunate that he was found;  it was unfortunate that he was found dead.

  We have a co worker who has been missing since 8 May 2011;  they found his car on 14 May 2011;   and his hat on the 15th of May.   But no other signs have been found.    That is unfortunate; both for family and coworkers.  

   we go out searching for him every chance we can;  but we are looking in an area of almost 200 sq miles of  very rough terrain,  and mud flats that can't be driven on


----------

